
The Seduction of Safety, on Campus and Beyond - kelukelugames
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/opinion/sunday/the-seduction-of-safety-on-campus-and-beyond.html
======
kelukelugames
Want to post a couple of quotes I think we all can agree with.

"On college campuses, we are having continuing debates about safe spaces. As a
teacher, I think carefully about the intellectual space I want to foster in my
classroom — a space where debate, dissent and even protest are encouraged. I
want to challenge students and be challenged. I don’t want to shape their
opinions. I want to shape how they articulate and support those opinions. I do
not believe in using trigger warnings because that feels like the unnecessary
segregation of students from reality, which is complex and sometimes
difficult."

and

"While no one is guaranteed absolute safety, and everyone knows suffering,
there are dangers members of certain populations will never know. There is a
degree of safety members of certain populations will never know. White people
will never know the dangers of being black in America, systemic, unequal
opportunity, racial profiling, the constant threat of police violence. Men
will never know the dangers of being a woman in America, harassment, sexual
violence, legislated bodies. Heterosexuals will never know what it means to
experience homophobia.

Those who take safety for granted disparage safety because it is, like so many
other rights, one that has always been inalienable to them. They wrongly
assume we all enjoy such luxury and are blindly seeking something even more
extravagant. They assume that we should simply accept hate without wanting
something better. They cannot see that what we seek is sanctuary. We want to
breathe."

